# Christina Applegate ist schwanger



## Mandalorianer (23 Juli 2010)

Christina Applegate ist schwanger

Christina Applegate und ihr Verlobter, der niederländische Musiker Martyn Lenoble, erwarten ihren ersten gemeinsamen Nachwuchs! Christinas Sprecherin Ame Van Iden machte die Baby-News offiziell, verriet aber nicht, wann es soweit sein soll. Ärzte hatten der Schauspielerin nach ihrer Brustkrebserkrankung im Jahr 2008 nahe gelegt, nicht zu lange mit einer Schwangerschaft zu warten, da sie ein erhöhtes Eierstockkrebsrisiko habe und eine Entfernung der Eierstöcke in der Zukunft nicht ausgeschlossen sei . Umso größer dürfte die Freude bei Christina und Martyn sein, 
dass es jetzt geklappt hat!

Christinas Brustkrebs gilt als geheilt, nachdem sie sich wenige Monate nach der Diagnose beide Brüste amputieren ließ. Vielleicht macht Christinas Schwangerschaft Kylie Minogue Mut, dass es auch bei ihr noch mit einem Baby nach überstandener Brustkrebserkrankung klappt?
Die Sängerin gab sich zuletzt pessimistisch .

*alles wird gut 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Chamser81 (23 Juli 2010)

Freut mich wirklich für sie!


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (23 Juli 2010)




----------



## Q (23 Juli 2010)

ich wars nicht   Alles Gute!


----------



## amon amarth (23 Juli 2010)

GLÜCKWUNSCH! und schade um die zwei (o)(o) ...


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2010)

Meinen Glückwunsch an "Dumpfbacke"...


----------

